
Contagious cancer cells are 'widespread phenomenon' in sea - voisin
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/cancer-contagious-infectious-sea-shellfish-a7095736.html
======
arcanus
"the new study, published in the journal Nature, suggests that infectious
cancer is common among three different kinds of shellfish"

So no risk to human beings, but the implications are that infection is a
common vector for other forms of life. I'm not aware of any (known) forms of
infections that cause cancer in humans, but it appears possible.

~~~
ams6110
There has been research on the theory that at least some cancers have a viral
cause. I don't know what the current thinking is on that idea however.

